# Lived In Canada need helo with emigrating



## UKCanuck (Feb 27, 2010)

hi i lived in canada for 7 months from november 2008 to may 2009 then broke up with my ex i might be able to get a job with my hotel chain in canada i am 21 and was wondering if you could help me which way to get a visa.
I have tried the skilled worker and got enough points but, i am a night receptionist at a hotel company and worked in the industry for over 2 years would the fact ive lived in canada on a bunac working holiday visa help me out
sorry if its hard to understand and thanks for help
chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

UKCanuck said:


> hi i lived in canada for 7 months from november 2008 to may 2009 then broke up with my ex i might be able to get a job with my hotel chain in canada i am 21 and was wondering if you could help me which way to get a visa.
> I have tried the skilled worker and got enough points but, i am a night receptionist at a hotel company and worked in the industry for over 2 years would the fact ive lived in canada on a bunac working holiday visa help me out
> sorry if its hard to understand and thanks for help
> chris


Having been here on BUNAC will be of no help in obtaining entry now. If your occupation is not on THE LIST then you will need to have an employer apply for a LMO which, if granted, would give you a two-year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------

